# Final roll call for Wellington upground gathering



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

*** Ice is looking good*** 
****registration will be opening early. In the interest of accommodating everyone we will be starting registration at 6:45. There has been concern over exactly how we will be staging for the start with the lack of space at the ramp. We are aware and will solve that issue before the tourney. We've got a lot of guys and you will all have to bear with us. I'll have some help to expedite registration and such, but we will tweak as we go if need be. If there is snow on the driveway to the ramp, we will stage in the parking lot at the reservior. Watch here for updates****

If you are down as tentative, please let me know as soon as possible. I'll use this list for the tourney and we can add names as they come in. Please remember your number. 

*DON'T FORGET YOUR BUCKET*

Saturday, February 5th, 7:00am.

Sign in will be 6:45 to 7:45 and will be $5. Big fish category for an additional $5. 

Fishing will go from 8 am. till 3:30 p.m. You must be back at the ramp by 4:00 for weigh in, NO EXCEPTIONS. 

Gills 7" minimum
Crappie 8" minimum
Perch 8" minimum

Prizes: All ties will be decided with a coin flip.

First place-Most total weight panfish- TROPHY + 50%
Second place- Second total weight panfish- TROPHY + 25%
Third place- Third total weight panfish- prize

Youth division 
First place- Most total weight panfish- TROPHY + 25%
Second place- Second total weight panfish- TROPHY 
Third place- Third total weight- TROPHYBIGGEST FISH (optional $5) 100% payout of biggest fish entry fee.

Youth Division is 16 and younger

Note, Youth are automatically entered into youth division upon registering and paying their $5, in addition to being eligable for the regular division. 

This is a panfish tourney but big fish can be any species. No tip-ups allowed. two rods per angler. You can fish together but each person weighs in individually. 

Please bring a plastic grocery bag for trash as we will have a full-size trash bag at weigh-in and I will dispose of it.

Participant list:
1. Wannabitawerm

2. Joe01

3. lovinlife (tentative)

4. BigKev 5. & 6.(and guests)

7. bigpapa (and guest)

8. backagainbaha

9. sady dog (tentative)

10. cast and shoot 11. & 12.(and Guests)

13. PaPawsmith 14. & 15.(and guests)

16. John (Wannabitawerm's Dad - tentative)

17. Critter Getter 

18. Critter Getters dad

19. bobberhead2

20. Perchy101 (tentative)

21. CRAPPIEKING2001

22. Lil' Rob

23. WalleyeGuy

24. tomb and 25. thru 30. guests

31. kozak

32. Mokabe

33. tubuzz2

34. ODNR3723 

35. capt S (tentative)

36. Alwaysfishin 

37. Billfish

38. Jiggin Jim 

39. no luck again (needs an open seat)

40. bszoke and 41. guest (tentative)

42. fishmaniac and 43. guest (tentative and maybe open seat)

44. johnny fish and 45. Tinner 46. & 47. (2 others tentative)

48. angler204 49. guest (tentative)

50. jeffyv10 and 51. guest

52. Hooking It Up and 53. guest

54. greg 3891

55. sliderville

56. quackpot

57. Darris

58. rippin lips

59. jhiggy11 

60. bigcrappiehammer and 61. daughter

62. walleyehunter

63. EJH +2

64. Hook 'em N Cook em'

65. Knute

66. little d

67. IceFisher70 and 68. Son

69. Don

70. Chippewa

71. Turkeytrax and 72. And 73. Guests

**Check back regularly for updates and ice conditions**

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1147845#post1147845#ixzz1CMXnQm1X


----------



## IceFisher70 (Jan 24, 2011)

IceFisher70 and son would like to register for the Wellington Tourney Thanks!


----------



## IceFisher70 (Jan 24, 2011)

Don would like to register for the Wellington Tourney. Thanks!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I will update the list. That is 3 total, am I correct?


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm still set as tentative due to weather. I won't commit until Friday.


----------



## bronzeback (May 6, 2004)

Final Roll Call..........is there a deadline to get in or a cap on the number of guys fishing???


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

There is no deadline except 7:45am the morning of. Final roll call just means the list is the one we'll be using that morning. If you're on it, remember your number as it makes everything easier. And we are NOT limiting the number of anglers as this is not a tourney, just a gathering. Placing a friendly wager is part of the fun! 



Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Perchy I can hook a chain on and pull you behind us. LOL


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

count me in... i will be fishing with walleyeguy


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Bump.......keepin it hot.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be getting out once or twice before the weekend to keep things updated. We'll see what the weather does to the ice. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## turkeytrakz (Jan 30, 2010)

turkeytrakz andtwo guests would like to register if its not too late thanks


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

You'll be on the list. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I will be there sam. Saw you had me as tentative. Hoping to make it up friday for some pre-fishing. Should be a good time


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm tryin for Thursday to check conditions. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, I'd like to register for the tournament. Got the day free now. Thanks Mokabe


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm bringing a rookie with me.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, lots of people!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll have everyone on the list. We have a few cancellations but we've got all the trophies and we are lookin good. Payouts should be nice. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope this is not inappropriate, but I know a lot of pple are going to be there. I will bring some homemade floating jigs with me if anyone is interested in buying any. Here is a picture of what they look like. They have Eagle Claw #2 hooks on them so they will hold up for you. Let me know if you have any requests. This is the first time I am selling them, but they are really good jigs. 3/$1.00


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Bring em along. See what you can do. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Make that two rookies


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Temps will be nice on Saturday - but it looks like we'll be getting some snow.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

It should be warm enough for bucket fishing. Im usually holed up in the shanty but I'll be roaming to start. The snow will provide a little traction. The crust is slick in spots. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Pawpawsmith has donated some raffle items! We will have a raffle for these items in the morning as well. We have a mora auger, an aerated bait bucket. 2 fillet knives and 2 hot seats! Thank you brad. I hope you can make it! Look forward to seeing everyone!


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Pawpawsmith has donated some raffle items! We will have a raffle for these items in the morning as well. We have a mora auger, an aerated bait bucket. 2 fillet knives and 2 hot seats! Thank you brad. I hope you can make it! Look forward to seeing everyone!
> 
> 
> Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


Excellent!


----------



## Jigslinger (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there new to the site first day and would like to enter the tourney with a guest thanks.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

We'll get you on the list. Welcome to the site. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------

